# Ransom request



## PhDmaltmommy (Jun 4, 2006)

Dear Nonny and Izzy,
We have your little stinky gross brown bear! 







We are requesting a ranson in the form of dog treats, and tummy rubs. We will only except treats with sticky stuff or marrow inside...which our mommy does not let us have. Comply with our requests and the little stinky gross bear will not be harmed. You have 24 hrs to respond. 
Bruiser and Bunny


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

muwahahahahahaha, i almost peed on myself


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

GUFFAW!!!!! 
























































look at that captive little bear! oh i love it!
THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE SEEN IN LIKE, FUH-EV-UH!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

LOL too funny


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*...and to think that poor Izzy is home crying over her lost bear!!!!





































Too funny



































*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is just too cute!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh no, that poor little bear.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Poor bear!







Nonny and Izzy ... come rescue him!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh thank God! No ears have been cut off ... YET!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

poor poor little bear! hope they come and save him soon....
























felicity and 'i'm never letting brown dog out of my sight again' mishkin


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Nonny, Izzy, and Chipper


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG

















































poor bear. look at his face. did you give him a shower? he doesn't look too stinky. actually he looks kind of happy that he dried up.











too funny


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i can see i'm among like minded people here.....dog crazy























better get to bed now, i saw nonny online and had to see what her reply was lol


----------



## PhDmaltmommy (Jun 4, 2006)

Dear Nonny, Izzy, and Chipper,
Here are the terms of the ransom:

1. You are to place the treats-UNWRAPPED-behind our Mommy's chair (that is our hiding spot!)
2. All treats must have sticky stuff that turns our faces brown, red, green, or other colors which will drive our Mommy crazy.
3. Bruiser requests his own treat filled with marrow (he does not care if he throws up afterwards---he tries to tell Mommy that all the time)
4. You must rub each of us for 30 minutes. Bunny prefers her head. Bruiser prefers his belly (or beside his you-know-what).


DO NOT CONTACT THE AUTHORITIES. If you do---we will take the squeaker out of your beloved friend!
We know that you will make the correct decision...if you ever want to see your stinky, sticky, gross little friend again!








Bunny and Bruiser


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wouldn't Izzy like a busy bee instead?









[attachment=16700:attachment]


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness this thread is so funny!!!! I love how the little brown bear has his poor little hands tied together. You guys are too funny!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh dear make the drop...the little bear will never survive out in the wild.
Aimee


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> 3. Bruiser requests his own treat filled with marrow (he does not care if he throws up afterwards---he tries to tell Mommy that all the time)[/B]


 

This is too funny!





















I hope little stinky slimy bear gets home safe and sound!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Poor little Wookie wouldn't be too thrilled to know someone had one of his "hide-a-squirrels" I bet.

NONNY hurry pay the ransom. For Izzy's sake please!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

</span> 
Nonny, Izzy, and Chipper


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*This is, by far, the best laugh I have had in a few days!! I LOVED it...I was laughing so hard here in the livingroom that my husband, who is watching TV in the bedroom, came out to see what I was hysterical over!! When I showed him he was laughing just as hard.....*

*Oh, wait, we have to be serious here (as I laugh so hard I have tears in my eyes!) Oh, poor, poor, stinky, sticky bear.....DON'T hurt that bear!!*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Well, it looks like we are going to have a long night here. We were hoping that we could deliver the ransom this afternoon, but we have not been instructed when to make the delivery. I'm worried that with Bruiser and Bunny's mommy being home all weekend, that we may have to wait until Monday for the designated delivery 

time.







That's going to make for a long weekend.....and the thought of that so loved Little Brown Bear having his hands tie up like that....just breaks my heart. Poor Izzy....she's so lost without her constant companion. We're trying to keep busy, but our thoughts are really with the Little Brown Bear.

Thank all of you for your understanding. Hopefully, it won't be much longer.....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

everytime i read this thread it cracks me up


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> DO NOT CONTACT THE AUTHORITIES. If you do---we will take the squeaker out of your beloved friend![/B]










Noooooo, not the squeaker


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't believe i skimmed over this thread earlier. 

thanks for the laugh

Amber


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

AFTER looking at the pics of Izzy's LITTLE BROWN BEAR, I'm not positive that the one being held for RANSOM is Izzy's bear!!









WHAT DO YOU THINK? Is it the same bear?







Only Izzy will know for sure??


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

good one


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> AFTER looking at the pics of Izzy's LITTLE BROWN BEAR, I'm not positive that the one being held for RANSOM is Izzy's bear!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks alot cleaner than Izzys bear......Do you think they are trying to throw a ringer in.....?????? If so where is the real Little Brown Bear...maybe Bruiser & Bunny are trying to keep the_ real_ Brown Bear and get the ramson to boot ,or demand more at a later date ??????


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Nonny, maybe you should contact the BSU from Criminal Minds to help crack the case!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> AFTER looking at the pics of Izzy's LITTLE BROWN BEAR, I'm not positive that the one being held for RANSOM is Izzy's bear!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well the bear that they posted is a little ok well a lot less slimy than Izzy's little brown bear.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

this thread is so funny!

but really, how did the bear came to your possession?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nonny - I think you better get more proof of identity before doing anything!


----------



## PhDmaltmommy (Jun 4, 2006)

Dear Izzy,
YOUR LITTLE FRIEND IS NEXT!!!










-Bruiser and Bunny


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

poor Izzy


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

*Save the bear!* Who cares if it's Izzy's bear or not. Just....

*Save the bear!*

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Pleeeease....don't remove the squeaker from Izzy's Little Brown Bear. We'll make you a deal with you.....if you don't harm the little fellow....we will add pig's ears to the ransom....one for each of you. Think about it....nice tasty forbidden pig's ears. Please set a time for the exchange of the ransom for the little brown bear. We need proof that you have not harmed him.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I think you should demand "proof of life" !!! Little brown bear was looking non to healthy in that picture!!!!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*Should I tell my therapist today about the RANSOM and the kidnapped Little Brown Bear?







*


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

about the therapist...lol..I dont think I'd tell them about the kidnapping and ransome request...I have a strong feeling they'd not find the humor in it like we would.







They don't always have the best sense of humor


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I've been waiting on the edge of my seat..has the bear been returned yet?!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

</span>We'll know tonight.</span>


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Should I tell my therapist today about the RANSOM and the kidnapped Little Brown Bear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Nonny, do tell your therapist and try to get a picture of the look on her face after you tell her.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> Dear Nonny and Izzy,
> We have your little stinky gross brown bear!
> 
> 
> ...



lmao I just saw this...hilarious


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

THE BEAR IS HOME!!







I wish I could say it was returned safe and sound, but it has a slit at it's throat that is going to need to be repaired!!










I posted a new post poll....just for fun.

Do you think Izzy remembered the bear? What do you think Izzy did when she met her old friend?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

are you serious? A slit in it's throat?







aww Poor Bear


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> are you serious? A slit in it's throat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 












Yes, there it is. Poor little bear. And more baaaaaad news (even though the bear-knappers refuse any responsibility), the poor little bear's squeaker is squeakless. Good news...it's designed for squeaker replacement, but he will never sound like his ol' self again.



Thanks to all of you who are guessing in the poll what Izzy did when the bear was delivered back to her.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

who is the friend in the picture?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> who is the friend in the picture?[/B]


 

While Little Brown Bear was missing, after a few days, Izzy started playing with the Little Green Froggie. In Izzy's world only the one nasty crusty slimey bear existed, even though they had several bears, frogs, and ducks. Bruiser has his favorite, a 3 legged beloved frog.



In Malti world, what is it about those little toys?

(The bear disappeared from here in a basket of clean laundry....and came back in a basket of dirty laundry...yes Nonny is still doing laundry)


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

This is just too funny.







Can you imagine the police report? I really needed this laugh because Christmas can be so stressful.







You two are great! Thank you so much







Julia


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ah now I see..







It looks gray on my screen, not green!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That throat slash looks to be a professional job. I hope you roped off the evidence and called in the FBI. 

It could be the squeaker was surgically removed to sell on the black market. ALERT THE AUTHORITIES!


----------

